# New Zealand Pro Still Not Rescheduled



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Zealand Pro Still Not Rescheduled by Joe Pietaro After being postponed in January, the 2009 New Zealand IFBB Pro Show still has not been rescheduled. Two possible new time frames are either July or after the Mr. Olympia, which is set for September 26, according to a report on one of New Zealand???s leading [...]

*Read More...*


----------

